
The Dirty Truth About Hand Dryers - mpweiher
https://health.clevelandclinic.org/2016/02/the-dirty-truth-about-hand-dryers/
======
chmaynard
Even the prestigious Cleveland Clinic is not above using a clickbait headline
in their health newsletter. I was shocked until I remembered that they were
among the institutions that got snookered by Theranos.

